# Favorite web comics -- and why?



## Kopachris

Instructions are simple: share your favorite web comics (those which you keep updated on), a link to their main site, and why you enjoy each of them. The goal is to help others find new comics that they would like and to find new comics that you yourself would like. I'll start.

Classical Music is Boring -- www.classicalmusicisboring.com -- A comic about musicology, music theory, and most of all, music philosophy. Very insightful and slightly humorous.

XKCD -- www.xkcd.com -- "A webcomic of romance, sarcasm, math, and language." Well, I'm a computer geek as well as a classical music lover. 

StupidFox -- http://stupidfox.net -- Just some light situational humor in the form of a stupid fox and his friends.

TwoKinds -- http://twokinds.keenspot.com -- Partly because I like Hugo's saying that animals are the reflection of our own souls, partly because the fantasy setting is good, with a good, well-developed universe, and partly because the storyline(s) is (are) decently complex, with plenty of unexpected turns. Also has a good mix of humor and seriousness. Of course, I've read it from the beginning, so I'm quite attached to the characters, too.

Scandinavia and the World -- http://satwcomic.com -- Political/cultural satire in the form of anthropomorphic countries == epic win.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I just wanted to chime in and say "anything but xkcd." Good lord, it is so trite and self-important. Generation Y epitomized. No offense.

Besides that, I wanted to say I don't read any, but then I remembered Nedroid. 
http://nedroid.com/comics/2008-10-11-beartato-foolformath.gif
It's just funny.


----------



## Almaviva

I'm not sure if I'm up to date with the concept. Would The Onion be considered one? If yes, it's the only one that I check out from time to time.


----------



## haydnfan

For those that like xkcd, also check out the Abstruse Goose: http://abstrusegoose.com/ which is very similar, and also funny.

My fav webcomics are PBF and Cyanide and Happiness which are bizarre and dark (hilarious!):
http://www.pbfcomics.com/
http://www.explosm.net/comics/


----------



## haydnfan

Here is a specific classical one from abstruse goose:


----------



## TxllxT

http://www.gotya.nl/

Start with clicking on the dancing cat and you will be lost for the rest of the day/evening/night.


----------



## Meaghan

Hark! A Vagrant

It's mostly history-themed, and usually very funny. Famous authors and scientists make appearances, too.

And she did a couple good CM-themed strips:
http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=302
http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=219


----------



## Meaghan

Kopachris said:


> Classical Music is Boring -- www.classicalmusicisboring.com -- A comic about musicology, music theory, and most of all, music philosophy. Very insightful and slightly humorous.


Hehe, I hadn't seen this before, thanks for sharing!

And look--
http://www.classicalmusicisboring.com/archive/2011/07/cmib00211.html
it's just like most TC arguments!


----------



## Timotheus

http://basicinstructions.net/basic-instructions/2011/4/17/how-to-defend-your-musical-tastes.html

Basic instructions is the only one I've found that I like.


----------



## Xaltotun

Ditto on www.classicalmusicisboring.com. I really enjoy a comic that kickstarts my brain. I often disagree with the creators, but it doesn't matter - the comic is just so intelligent and funny.

www.gunnerkrigg.com. Gunnerkrigg court is pretty much my favourite webcomic. Little girls explore adventures, relationships, philosophy, mythology, magic, horror and comedy, cruelty and innocence in a boarding school. Despite the huge and ambitious backdrops, the focus is firmly on characters and relationships. It's a very intelligent comic as well, but its intelligence is very subtle.

Then there are Order of the Stick (http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots.html), Dungeon Master of the Rings (http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=612) and Darths & Droids (http://darthsanddroids.net/) that you probably won't like or understand if you aren't into the whole Dungeons and Dragons thing.


----------



## TresPicos

Kopachris said:


> XKCD -- www.xkcd.com -- "A webcomic of romance, sarcasm, math, and language." Well, I'm a computer geek as well as a classical music lover.


Wow, I had forgotten all about XKCD. It's such a great comic.



> Scandinavia and the World -- http://satwcomic.com -- Political/cultural satire in the form of anthropomorphic countries == epic win.


I was going to do stuff today, but I got stuck on "Scandinavia and the World" instead. Great fun with all the Nordic stereotypes. I love how Sweden is portrayed as the uptight guy in glasses who always knows best, in contrast to free-spirited happy Denmark with a beer bottle glued to his hand.


----------



## Meaghan




----------



## Aramis

Love Ludwig Van's face on 5th image.


----------



## jalex

regressivetransphobe said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say "anything but xkcd." Good lord, it is so trite and self-important. Generation Y epitomized. No offense.


How can a comic be self-important?

XKCD tends to polarise opinions a lot but I think that's quite silly. Most people who hate seem to do so mostly because lots of other people love it, and because it's cool to hate it. People who think every single comic is eye-wateringly hilarious I find have unimaginative senses of humour. Me, it makes me laugh often enough that I still read it, though it's always been of variable quality and imaginativeness and its best days have gone.


----------



## Meaghan

Look out, we've been linked!
http://www.classicalmusicisboring.com/archive/2012/04/cmib00390.html
Click on the third panel.


----------



## Kopachris

Meaghan said:


> Look out, we've been linked!
> http://www.classicalmusicisboring.com/archive/2012/04/cmib00390.html
> Click on the third panel.


Ouch. Our "Top x" lists are a staple here, and I think CMIB would look at those in about the same light as the other.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Ouch. Our "Top x" lists are a staple here, and I think CMIB would look at those in about the same light as the other.


Indeed, ouch.


----------



## Crudblud

I like the old "Paul who is a ghost" storyline from Pictures for Sad Children, sadly the author just canned it one day and started doing more self contained strips.

xkcd is mildly amusing from time to time, but for the most part it comes across as something Zach Braff (or at least the type of character he usually plays) would make if he was well versed in maths and computers. 

By far the worst stuff is that trash from reddit and 9gag where everyone puts "le" in front of every other word.


----------

